# What's a great manual splitting tool?



## kattcutter (Nov 5, 2009)

For a homeowner, what's a great manual splitting tool for not a lot of money? I use the Chopper 1 axe, which I really like, it does get the job done. 

The only problem is - is that I am getting tired of buying those Spring and Clip Kits at 6 bucks a shot & then another $7 for shipping. you can't keep those things in the axe head, they fly out more often than not.

Otherwise, it is a great concept. Is there something similar on the market? I know about the leveraxe, but I don't believe my wrists could take that sideways torque all the time.

Just wondering what other options there are...


----------



## Qsky (Nov 5, 2009)

Fiskars Super Splitter 4 lb head #7854


----------



## Nuzzy (Nov 5, 2009)

Fiskars.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=78546984

Use a chopping block, overhead swing, and wide stance. But you're probably already used to that since you're already using an axe.


----------



## VinnieWV (Nov 5, 2009)

Fiskars 7854 great tool. I order mine from Amazon.com


----------



## kattcutter (Nov 5, 2009)

What do you all think of the Fiskars 7858 Pro Chopping Axe? Any reason you wouldn't select it instead of the 7854? I know it is a couple lbs. heavier...


----------



## Qsky (Nov 6, 2009)

You want to split,not chop..


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 6, 2009)

*The shape and the weight*

If you look carefully at the Super Splitting Axe, its head is shaped more like a splitting wedge than a traditional chopping axe. I think of it as a wedge...on a stick. (Apologies to José Jalapeño.)


----------



## ohioburner (Nov 6, 2009)

I always look at the Fiskars maul but the short handle stops me from buying. How is it to work with that short of handle?


----------



## Qsky (Nov 6, 2009)

Once you try it, you'll like it,use a wide stance,steel toes, and be careful,they are very sharp


----------



## kattcutter (Nov 6, 2009)

> You want to split,not chop..



Missed that - you are correct.



> If you look carefully at the Super Splitting Axe, its head is shaped more like a splitting wedge than a traditional chopping axe. I think of it as a wedge...on a stick. (Apologies to José Jalapeño.)



Yeah, I did notice the wedge shaped design of the head. My only concern is that I would like it to be a couple of lbs. heavier. I think 6 lb. would be a good weight.

Don't we want the tool to do all the work? 6 lb. is not that heavy, in my opinion, especially since I am used to swinging an 8 lb. sledge for years.

Also, that short handle does bother me...I see that concern posted all over the net...

All that aside, I will most likely go with the 7854. I see that there are knock-offs of the same design for similar money, or maybe a bit cheaper...I guess the main difference would be that they wouldn't hold an edge?

BTW, thanks for all the replies. This is a great forum for information.


----------



## Mike PA (Nov 6, 2009)

Fiskars super splitter works well. Put your log on a small block and you will not have a problem with the short handle. Works very well. Baileys sells them, also.


----------



## wgrassel (Nov 6, 2009)

I've been splitting a bunch of hickory rounds with a Craftsman 6# fiberglass handled maul. These rounds are pretty straight grained so I've had no problems. If it ever breaks I'll just go the the local Sears store and get another free (I'm on my 2nd Craftsman 8# sledge).


----------



## Qsky (Nov 6, 2009)

There is a rather complicated mathematical formula about weight vs. mass etc. Speed and inertia (I think) really do the work. You'll never know this thing only weighs 4.75 lbs.Except for the fact you wont feel beat up after you're done.
Oh and don't even think about the knock offs.They just don't work as well,period!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 6, 2009)

> I always look at the Fiskars maul but the short handle stops me from buying. How is it to work with that short of handle?



It's an axe, not a maul.

For most folks that means you'll need to change your technique a bit -- use a chopping block, since you should no more put the axe head in the ground then you'd run you saw chain into the dirt, and you use an overhead instead of over-the-shoulder swing. 

Anything that would split easily with a 6 or 8# maul will split easily with the Fiskars with noticeably less work and wear-n-tear on your joints. Anything you'd pound away on with the Fiskars would probably take multiple blows with the maul and/or you're looking at wedge-n-sledge or noodling anyway.

The main disadvantage is if you liked lining up a bunch of pieces on the ground and going down the line. No sense in putting your axe into the dirt that much. I will sometimes split the largest pieces into large chunks on the ground first -- they're big enough to be hard to lift and have enough mass the axe doesn't travel through them.


----------



## Rickochet (Nov 6, 2009)

A well trained responsible 18 year old son wearing the proper protective equipment and a Fsikars is about as good as it gets!


----------



## thombat4 (Nov 6, 2009)

ohioburner said:


> I always look at the Fiskars maul but the short handle stops me from buying. How is it to work with that short of handle?



Check out this thread on the Fiskars SS:http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=81221&highlight=fiskars+axe

This is a great tool to have in your splitting arsenal. Like anything new you have to adapt to it. Most taller guys tend to use a wider stance. If you decide to get one be warned because it's extremely sharp when new. Check out AKAAMAAN's video of the Fiskars splitter...it'll give you an idea of it's capabilities.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoAOYLMU1Wc


----------



## bicylindrico (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a small Fiskars hatchet and wood has started to get in between the plastic and metal where the head is attached. It looks like the 7854 is assembled the same way. Has anyone had this issue with their Super Splitter? I am going to return the hatchet for warranty replacement and hope there is no issue.


----------



## thombat4 (Nov 6, 2009)

bicylindrico said:


> I have a small Fiskars hatchet and wood has started to get in between the plastic and metal where the head is attached. It looks like the 7854 is assembled the same way. Has anyone had this issue with their Super Splitter? I am going to return the hatchet for warranty replacement and hope there is no issue.




I've noticed very small splinters in my Fiskars hatchet too...hasn't caused any problems or affected it's use so far yet. On my Super Splitter however with it's much wider head no such problem at all.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bicylindrico (Nov 6, 2009)

thombat4 said:


> I've noticed very small splinters in my Fiskars hatchet too...hasn't caused any problems or affected it's use so far yet. On my Super Splitter however with it's much wider head no such problem at all.:greenchainsaw:



True, didnt think of that with the flared wider head. The splinters have turned into chunks on my hatchet and is pretty much unusable at this point. Gonna have to try this Super Splitter I think.


----------



## thombat4 (Nov 6, 2009)

bicylindrico said:


> True, didnt think of that with the flared wider head. The splinters have turned into chunks on my hatchet and is pretty much unusable at this point. Gonna have to try this Super Splitter I think.




I think you'll like that Super Splitter, it's really a great tool!
Let us know how that warranty return goes. I really like that Fiskars hatchet too.


----------



## Islander (Nov 6, 2009)

*Fiskars*

I recently got the Fiskars 4# Super Splitter. That would be my recommendation.

I call it my splitting instrument. It's a well designed tool, obviously built by someone who splits wood. Great quality.

I also have a True Temper Super Splitter from Lowes. Head made in India, handle China. It works, but gets stuck easily and is hard to remove. And I've noticed it launches splits to the side more than the Fiskars.

Also have a big old Craftsman 8# maul, but that's obsolete I'd say.

Speed means more than weight. That's where the Fiskars shines...


----------



## kattcutter (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, I ordered the Fiskars 7854 as you all have recommended. Can't wait to try it out, I've got a lot of whole pieces that will need worked into quarters/eights. Most of the time these days my log splitter just gathers dust, as we all know you can get a lot more wood split faster manually than you can w/ a splitter.

We all remember the story of good old John Henry! 

But something a few folks mentioned had me wondering; Do most of you split on a wood base, or a smaller chunk of wood? 

I have always put a round in a tire on the ground to hold it in place, & then split right on the bare ground. I suppose that is a no-no, since driving the blade into the earth will dull it fairly fast...

Also, what do you all use for sharpening the Fiskars? I suppose I should also purchase the appropriate sharpening tool at this time as well.


----------



## kattcutter (Nov 10, 2009)

Any answers to these questions?

* Do most of you split on a wood base, or a smaller chunk of wood?

I have always put a round in a tire on the ground to hold it in place, & then split right on the bare ground. I suppose that is a no-no, since driving the blade into the earth will dull it fairly fast...

* Also, what do you all use for sharpening the Fiskars?


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 10, 2009)

*what maul*

whats so hard about swinging an 8 pounder you cant tell me a lighter fiskers can split as good as an 8 pound maul been using one never seen a lighter maul split better not just my opinion i have seen both light and heavy mauls work side by side for years and i can tell ya the heavy one splits better.


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 10, 2009)

Go with the fiskers ss for the money its the way to go. It has busted most everything I've put it to with the exception of some very notty or twisted blocks. Fiskers made a believer out of me.


----------



## bicylindrico (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.woodheat.org/firewood/splitting.htm

Article states "Use a six-pound maul rather than the eight or ten-pound models. A lighter maul can be swung much FASTER. Velocity is more important than mass in producing results. Perhaps this is related to the laws of physics, which state that energy is proportional to the SQUARE of velocity, but only DIRECTLY proportional to mass."

I have only owned one splitter so I have no clue. I just keep seeing articles make this point and not the other way around.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 10, 2009)

*maul*

take two men a fiskers and a 8 pound outdated one as you say go at some big logs 24 inch and up let me know what happens


----------



## r8ingbull (Nov 10, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> take two men a fiskers and a 8 pound outdated one as you say go at some big logs 24 inch and up let me know what happens



The fiskars splits each round faster. Been there done that. Not only do the rounds split easier, after 4 hours the guy with the fiskars is still swinging accurately and with good speed. It is far less wear and tear over an 8lb maul.

Honestly the Fiskars shines in the big diameter trunk wood. 3-6 swings and a 24" round is quartered.


----------



## Merlin (Nov 10, 2009)

Around here it would be a Canadian.
LOL


----------



## Nuzzy (Nov 10, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> whats so hard about swinging an 8 pounder you cant tell me a lighter fiskers can split as good as an 8 pound maul been using one never seen a lighter maul split better not just my opinion i have seen both light and heavy mauls work side by side for years and i can tell ya the heavy one splits better.





You may have seen lighter vs heavier mauls side by side over the years. But have you ever seen a heavier maul vs (specifically) a Fiskars side by side...? If so, then of course you're welcome to your own observations. 

I had an opinion just like yours until I nutted up and tried the Fiskars after so much hype here. I can honestly say I was impressed and wont be going back. The quickness, ease, and lack of fatigue make it a truly phenomenal tool to use. I'm constantly impressed with it's damage per blow ratio as well considering it's size.


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 10, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> whats so hard about swinging an 8 pounder you cant tell me a lighter fiskers can split as good as an 8 pound maul been using one never seen a lighter maul split better not just my opinion i have seen both light and heavy mauls work side by side for years and i can tell ya the heavy one splits better.


Have you ever tried a fiskers?:monkey:
I own both and the mall is just collecting dust. I have 2 fiskers, one for the 18yr old and one for me.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 10, 2009)

*fiskers*



grandpatractor said:


> Have you ever tried a fiskers?:monkey:
> I own both and the mall is just collecting dust. I have 2 fiskers, one for the 18yr old and one for me.



no but now i may have to do a comparison and get back to you guys hard to believe does lowes or sears or home depot stock them and what weight specifically and model still dont believe it


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 10, 2009)

*fiskers*



lone wolf said:


> no but now i may have to do a comparison and get back to you guys hard to believe does lowes or sears or home depot stock them and what weight specifically and model still dont believe it



oh yeah:monkey: back at you


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 10, 2009)

*"One" Splitting Tool...*

One 8-lb splitting maul.
One 10-lb sledge hammer.
Three 8-lb splitting wedges.
One good hatchet.

You will use all of them and eventually you might buy a powered log splitter. After you do, keep the hatchet.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 10, 2009)

The Fiskars SS always comes with when I cut firewood to make the bigger pieces more managable. I also bring the 12Ib sledge hammer and wedge with too for the bigger stuff. But 9 out of 10 times, I use the Fiskars, unless I want a little more excerise.


----------



## lilbuj (Nov 11, 2009)

*Lone Wolf*

Lone Wolf if you are local to me. You are welcome to try my Fiskars Super Splitter before buying. I am in Oak Ridge (Jefferson) but am in Boonton often as well.

Joshua


----------



## isaaccarlson (Nov 12, 2009)

*energy is directly proportional to weight but exponential to speed.*

A lighter maul will be easier to get up to a higher speed and will carry more energy because of it. I always go light. If you go from 4# to 8# the energy doubles. If you double the speed the energy goes up by 4X.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 12, 2009)

> Also, what do you all use for sharpening the Fiskars?



One of my grandfather's sharpening stones :greenchainsaw:

It's a pretty relaxing activity while watching TV. 

I grab a glass of water and a wad of paper toweling -- use that to moisten the stone and clean up the grindings as needed.


----------



## jburlingham (Nov 12, 2009)

kattcutter said:


> *For a homeowner, what's a great manual splitting tool for not a lot of money?* .......
> .......Just wondering what other options there are...



I asked My father once ( Iwas about 16) why he didn't buy a splitter, to which he told me that's why he had me. 

Teenage kids age great splitters.


----------



## watchamakalit (Nov 12, 2009)

I will throw in another vote for the Fiskars. I bought mine after reading the hype on here. Thank you guys for that. 



I find it interesting that everyone, even after all the hype, is skeptical about the fiskars. Everyone I know who splits/has split with a maul changes their tune after about 3 swings at a round with the fiskars. I personally am responsible for the sale of at least 3 fiskars other than mine.

If anyone is in my area and wants to try it out just let me know. I have an 8lb maul collecting dust in the garage you can swing side by side if you want.


----------



## Qsky (Nov 12, 2009)

I was a skeptic too, till I bought one. I thought how can 4 lbs beat out 6 or 8 lbs??? Let me tell you it can! I have split 24 rows, each 22 feet long, 4 ft high, 16" wide. All with the Fiskars, never used a wedge. Working on two more rows as I write this. I'll try to post a pic.


----------



## grandpatractor (Nov 12, 2009)

watchamakalit said:


> I will throw in another vote for the Fiskars. I bought mine after reading the hype on here. Thank you guys for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:agree2:


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 12, 2009)

ohioburner said:


> I always look at the Fiskars maul but the short handle stops me from buying. How is it to work with that short of handle?



Better control and accuracy


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 12, 2009)

watchamakalit said:


> I find it interesting that everyone, even after all the hype, is skeptical about the fiskars. Everyone I know who splits/has split with a maul changes their tune after about 3 swings at a round with the fiskars. I personally am responsible for the sale of at least 3 fiskars other than mine.



I think i am responsable for selling 300+ and no commision........but what the heck....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoAOYLMU1Wc

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=81221&highlight=fiskars+super+splitter

Edit:
I think I'll buy all the other tools , just to proof to myself that FISKARS IS THE WAY TO GO....


----------



## watchamakalit (Nov 13, 2009)

AKKAMAAN said:


> I think i am responsable for selling 300+ and no commision........but what the heck....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoAOYLMU1Wc
> 
> ...



Just so you know. My fiskars is one of those you sold.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 13, 2009)

watchamakalit said:


> Just so you know. My fiskars is one of those you sold.



:yoyo:


----------



## kattcutter (Nov 13, 2009)

Received the Fiskars today, split about 3 dozen mixed cherry, 1 1/2 across.

*The good: *

Splits with ease, will pretty much travel the whole way through the piece if you work it right, get the right swing going. Sticks very little/not at all, which is good. 

Nothing is more irritating than having to "see-saw" an axe out of a round! I am impressed & satisfied, it is probably one of the easiest tools I have used for splitting. I even split some wet wood & really did not have too much trouble with those pieces.


*The bad:* 

Well, as many folks suggest, the handle is too short. I don't quite understand why Fiskars would couple an awesome axe like this to such a short handle - what were they thinking? 

Has anyone ever asked them the reason & got a reply from them, as to the length issue? I am only 5'9", & I find it somewhat uncomfortable; I can't imagine how you 6'4" guys work with this thing.

Plus, I usually split in a tire on a bed of sawdust/mulch/etc. I am not one to lift pieces off of the ground & place them on another piece to split - that is too much extra work!

All in all, I am fairly satisfied with it, until I find something better that might catch my eye.


----------



## Old Goat (Nov 13, 2009)

AKKAMAAN said:


> I think i am responsable for selling 300+ and no commision........but what the heck....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoAOYLMU1Wc
> 
> ...



I forwarded your youtube video to my neighbor last Sunday. He ordered one on Tuesday and it got here today. I took over a selection of rounds from my supply of wood, everything from Red Cedar, White Fir, and Siberian Elm. I also took over my selection of mauls. We also split some Silver maple, large apricot rounds, and locust. A third neighbor also got in on the test.

The first thing we all said was that the handle was too short. We thought that it would only work on the straight grained wood like the fir. The Fiskars SS split them all and did a better job then my 8 lbs maul, my super maul (monster maul), and the two or three mauls that the neighbor owns. After a few minutes all three of us were sold on the Fiskars. I like the shorter handle and can swing this thing all day. I also found that I was not lifting the Fiskars as far back in the air as I normally do with the mauls.

The Siberian elm was the wood that I thought would be the match for the Fiskars, but it did as good of job or better than the other mauls on the elm. 

I am sure that the Fiskars has it limits, but we didn't find any and everything else we had would have had the same problem if we did. I am not selling the gas log splitter yet, (never will), but I am going to get a Fiskars and it wouldn't surpise me if the third neighbor did also. So add three more Fiskars Super Splitters to your list of 300 +.


One more thought about the monster maul. It is a Truper 12 pounder with the 30" steel handle. It makes a good door stop and you don't have to bend over to pick it up when you want the door closed, just grab the handle.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 13, 2009)

kattcutter said:


> Received the Fiskars today, split about 3 dozen mixed cherry, 1 1/2 across.
> 
> *The good: *
> 
> ...



Shaft lenght is about tradition and custom....this is a Scandinavian design based on Sandinavian tradition....
here in US evreything is "bigger", heavier, longer or whatever....I think Fiskars have got the message about shaft lenght, if they will show up with one is written in the stars....because there is no demand of it in europe....I follow a Swedish forestry forum, with logsplitting etc....and I haven't come across anything about a longer shaft yet......one reason can also be that they don't deal with bigger than 12' diameter logs.....

Anyway, I see some double messages on your review, in the first part it is the best you used, and later you are "fairly satisfied", and are going to look for something better???

that won't help anyone......


----------



## Old Goat (Nov 13, 2009)

kattcutter said:


> *The bad:*
> 
> Well, as many folks suggest, the handle is too short. I don't quite understand why Fiskars would couple an awesome axe like this to such a short handle - what were they thinking?
> 
> ...



I am 6'3" and thought the same thing at first. After I started splitting I forgot about the shorter handle. I do like to put the rounds up on another round to split, but I was splitting some on the ground and didn't notice that big of a difference.


----------



## kattcutter (Nov 13, 2009)

> Anyway, I see some double messages on your review, in the first part it is the best you used, and later you are "fairly satisfied", and are going to look for something better???



Read closely...

I said it is probably one of the easiest tools I have used for splitting.

That isn't saying it is the BEST that I have used.



> All in all, I am fairly satisfied with it, until I find something better that might catch my eye.



Not that I am actively looking; what I meant is IF I happen across something else, i will give it a chance. I am always open to other options. 

I would be interested in following the Swedish forestry forum, just to see how the fellows do things there. So they all use smaller tools, huh? Does that include smaller saws as well?


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 13, 2009)

Whetstone, file, and some steel wool, watch Bones on Hulu while I sharpen the Fiskars to the point it'll slice a piece of paper again, took a nick out of the head, and cleaned up the sap and dirt that was on it.

Now rain, rain go away so I can play


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 13, 2009)

kattcutter said:


> I would be interested in following the Swedish forestry forum, just to see how the fellows do things there. So they all use smaller tools, huh? Does that include smaller saws as well?



I will post the link to it here...but it is all posted in Swedish....
Here is the short cut to the Firewood splitter section
Good luck...


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 14, 2009)

kattcutter said:


> So they all use smaller tools, huh? Does that include smaller saws as well?


You barely see a chainsaw bar over 16-18"....
34-45cc chainsaws....
Forestry is super highly commercial, based on a lumber industri milling logs up to 12" in top of log, larger logs will be reduced to 12" or go to veneer or block...every 1 acre (1/2 hectare) or larger have to be strickly maintained for higest forest production....99% of all harvest is done with harvester heads/forwarders....logs are cut to lenght within 1" precision.....no 2-4' cutoffs at sawmills.....everything over 2" diameter in harvest, is commercial wood....

A lot of smaller firewood processors are used....

A 7-10 ton splitter is a BIG one....

Reply if you need translation help....

Good luck!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## kattcutter (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link, AKKAMAAN. I surely cannot speak or understand a lick of Swedish, but google webpage translation does an excellent job.

I will check through the threads to see how they do things in their part of the world.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmmm, Akkamaan inspired me to look up Finland 

http://www.forest.fi/

Not much specifics about saws and all, but more background information. But in English 

5.5 Million people, 1-1/2 times the size of Maine.

What really surprised me is 20% of the national energy comes from the forests -- including 40% of single family homes are heated with wood.

Going to have to go use Google translation on that Swedish site now.


----------



## John D (Nov 15, 2009)

I bought a Fiskar yesterday thanks to you guys.I got the super splitting axe,as they didnt have the maul.I ordered the Maul too.I cant beleive how well this 2.8 lb axe splits wood.It easily cut cherry that my 8 lb maul couldnt split.I tried rediculously huge rounds(30") trying to find something that could stop it,and i was able to split everything i tried,I had to work initially on the huge rounds,chop them down to size,but it did it.Previous to this i was ripping them or leaving them until i had my skid steer splitter back home...awesome product! I esp like the case it comes in to keep the edge sharp,and for safety.


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 16, 2009)

John D said:


> I bought a Fiskar yesterday thanks to you guys.I got the super splitting axe,as they didnt have the maul.I ordered the Maul too.I cant beleive how well this 2.8 lb axe splits wood.It easily cut cherry that my 8 lb maul couldnt split.I tried rediculously huge rounds(30") trying to find something that could stop it,and i was able to split everything i tried,I had to work initially on the huge rounds,chop them down to size,but it did it.Previous to this i was ripping them or leaving them until i had my skid steer splitter back home...awesome product! I esp like the case it comes in to keep the edge sharp,and for safety.



What maul did you order? Also pretty sure fiskers ss has 4 1/4 lb head,the pro has the 2 something lb head. But the ss is a great tool. We cut wood yesterday and my brother-in-law had his maul,6lb I think the ss split twice the wood his did.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 16, 2009)

HOGBEAR said:


> What maul did you order? Also pretty sure fiskers ss has 4 1/4 lb head,the pro has the 2 something lb head. But the ss is a great tool. We cut wood yesterday and my brother-in-law had his maul,6lb I think the ss split twice the wood his did.



Sounds about right....Did you also notice that you were only half as tired as your b-i-l, even thoug you split twice as much!!!


Yes, FSS has 4.25# head and FPS has 2.25# head......


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 16, 2009)

AKKAMAAN said:


> Sounds about right....Did you also notice that you were only half as tired as your b-i-l, even thoug you split twice as much!!!
> 
> 
> Yes, FSS has 4.25# head and FPS has 2.25# head......



Normally I would agree but I got there at 8:00 am and had cut all the wood before they got there later. Close to three cords so I had already had done a days work before we started splitting but usually I can bust for hours and not have tired arms.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm going to change my vote. The best manual splitting tool must be the pair of gloves you wear to operate the lever on an hydraulic splitter.


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 16, 2009)

TreePointer said:


> I'm going to change my vote. The best manual splitting tool must be the pair of gloves you wear to operate the lever on an hydraulic splitter.



Let the hand splitter keep you honest


----------



## John D (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok,the 4+ lb maul came in today.I think I actually like the smaller 2+lb splitting axe.It seems to break the wood open easier to me.I only used them a few minutes,so its too early to tell ,but I guess I expected more from the big maul,given that the axe was 1/2 the weight and split 33" long 16" cherry rounds in 3 swings...


----------



## Ductape (Nov 16, 2009)

Right here be what you need.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 16, 2009)

TreePointer said:


> I'm going to change my vote. The best manual splitting tool must be the pair of gloves you wear to operate the lever on an hydraulic splitter.



TreePointer!! You are a DisaPointer! I cant believe you took that stance!!
You used to be a great FSS supporter!!?? What happened??

:jawdrop:


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 16, 2009)

Ductape said:


> Right here be what you need.



Wow...I have been waiting for something like that....that type of boxframe is the way to go on a hydraulic splitter. That would reduce a lot of weight and eliminate the unbalanced bending force on a beam and foot plate. Those round side bars could basically be made of a 1"- 1.5" rebar. The bottom would be a circular 6 or 8 way "cake" wedge, or a rectangular box wedge. A 29.5 ton 5"x2.5"x24"cylinder at 3000psi seal the deal with a Sun Hydraulic's "regen" valve. Extend cycletime at 10gpm, 3.1-12.2 sec, retract cycle time 9.2 sec. Splitting force at max 3000psi, 7.4-29.5 tons, depending on regen flow. A 15hp small diesel as a power unit. Probobly way over kill but very useful.

Now I can use TreePointers gloves!



One day I will build one!!


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 17, 2009)

AKKAMAAN said:


> TreePointer!! You are a DisaPointer! I cant believe you took that stance!!
> You used to be a great FSS supporter!!?? What happened??
> 
> :jawdrop:



LOL! 

What happened? I got older. Overdid it. Tendinitis in the elbows. Bought the hydraulic splitter.

Actually I'm just kidding about the gloves.  Overall, the FSS is still the best manual splitter I've ever used. The hydraulic splitter did the job during my recovery period and now I'm back to the FSS for speed and use the hydraulic splitter for odd/tough pieces. Also, my father can't swing an axe anymore but uses the hydraulic now.

Another one arrived a couple days ago, and I'll be giving it to my brother for Christmas. Oh, and yes, I like my brother.


----------



## kattcutter (Nov 17, 2009)

After a few days' use, I see I have the edge nicked up already. I dressed it with a file to remove the nicks, then fine honed w/ a stone. Still works like new. 

I was kinda disappointed in seeing that it seemed to nick so easily.... Thought that edge would be a tad harder...

Still can't get accustomed to the shorter handle...probably never will. I was actually thinking about how I could mod it by adding a few extra inches. :dunno:


----------



## WetBehindtheEar (Nov 17, 2009)

kattcutter said:


> I was actually thinking about how I could mod it by adding a few extra inches. :dunno:



I've been wondering that very same thing all my life!

:monkey:


----------



## 1947wdx (Nov 17, 2009)

There are several different threads running around about different mauls like this one:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=84868

Has anyone compared the fiskars with the Helko? It looks similar. (I've searched. So far each thread is either about one or the other.)


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 17, 2009)

TreePointer said:


> LOL!
> 
> What happened? I got older. Overdid it. Tendinitis in the elbows. Bought the hydraulic splitter.
> 
> ...



Oh that was good, thought I had lost you.....
Good for you having a splitter too, one day I'll build one.....but I am only burning 1/2 cord a year....have 3 cords in stock now, and plan to make 2 cords this winter now.

If your brother depend on firewood, you cant give him a better gift!!!

Cheers!!


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 17, 2009)

1947wdx said:


> There are several different threads running around about different mauls like this one:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=84868
> 
> ...


----------



## WetBehindtheEar (Nov 17, 2009)

*Helko & Tomahawk = $$$*

I thought Woodbooga had tried the Tomahawk... or maybe it was the Helko & he was thinking of modding it but it was too expensive...

Anyway, he seemed to say that, for the money, the Fiskars was a better deeal for him & (I think) he said that the 6# Lowes/Home Depot/Farm & Fleet/Ace Hardware splitting axe was the best deal.


----------



## 1947wdx (Nov 17, 2009)

AKKAMAAN said:


> 1947wdx said:
> 
> 
> > There are several different threads running around about different mauls like this one:
> ...



Thanks AKKAMAAN. (Or "Ak" as someone called you above...  ) I like the look of the Helko axes, but at twice the price I'm not sure. (At least one guy in the thread I quoted just put his above the mantle for show and never used it. I don't have that kind of $$$ and my tools need to work as hard as I do...)

With Baileys carrying the fiskars you may have sold another one... (You need to get paid for advertising for them.)



WetBehindtheEar said:


> I thought Woodbooga had tried the Tomahawk... or maybe it was the Helko & he was thinking of modding it but it was too expensive...
> 
> Anyway, he seemed to say that, for the money, the Fiskars was a better deal for him & (I think) he said that the 6# Lowes/Home Depot/Farm & Fleet/Ace Hardware splitting axe was the best deal.



I got the same impression from the above thread from "Haywire Haywood".

Thanks guys!


----------



## woodbooga (Nov 17, 2009)

WetBehindtheEar said:


> I thought Woodbooga had tried the Tomahawk... or maybe it was the Helko & he was thinking of modding it but it was too expensive...
> 
> Anyway, he seemed to say that, for the money, the Fiskars was a better deeal for him & (I think) he said that the 6# Lowes/Home Depot/Farm & Fleet/Ace Hardware splitting axe was the best deal.



Sorry to disappoint. Not only do I hand split - but I use the most unsexy maul out there. Costed $5 at a yard sale. Less than a buck a pound.






I think I got a good pair of boots at the same sale for $2. That's a buck a foot - or 20 cents a toe, if we're looking to distribute the expense more equitibly amongst all concerned.


----------



## Nandy (Nov 17, 2009)

following someones else question, can you only get this fiskars via online order or is there any store selling them in the usa?


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 17, 2009)

Nandy said:


> following someones else question, can you only get this fiskars via online order or is there any store selling them in the usa?



Any Ace Hardware store in US.......


----------



## John D (Nov 17, 2009)

AKKAMAAN said:


> Any Ace Hardware store in US.......



My Do it best hardware store got mine in in 3 days,No shipping charges and cheaper than Baileys.....


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 18, 2009)

John D said:


> My Do it best hardware store got mine in in 3 days,No shipping charges and cheaper than Baileys.....



Gr8!!


----------



## kattcutter (Nov 18, 2009)

1947wdx said:


> There are several different threads running around about different mauls like this one:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=84868
> 
> Has anyone compared the fiskars with the Helko? It looks similar. (I've searched. So far each thread is either about one or the other.)



Now I'm drooling! Now we're getting more into the length that I would feel comfortable with. Sorry, old habits die hard. I've been using long handles for so many years that it is really hard for me to adapt to the fiskars. 

Plus, I always get the feeling that I'm gonna strike short & chop my toes off! 

I believe I will order the following -

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/11718

*(A) 2300G Heavy Splitting Axe* - A heavy duty splitting axe with an extremely robust wedge shaped head. Excellent for splitting large logs, tree trunk sections, and firewood. 36" curved American hickory handle. Head weight - 5.0 lb. - $75.00

*(E) 1500G Light Splitting Axe* - A medium duty German style splitting axe with a wedge shaped head. Ideal for splitting seasoned wood. 30" straight American hickory handle. Head weight - 3.3 lb. - $68.00

Orders over $99.00 get free ship. I will tell the wife this is an early Christmas present! 

I haven't done much searching around online, may be able to purchase these cheaper, I don't know. I was curious about those curved handles; has anyone done any reading on why they are curved? Is that supposed to be a better design?


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 18, 2009)

kattcutter said:


> Now I'm drooling! Now we're getting more into the length that I would feel comfortable with. Sorry, old habits die hard. I've been using long handles for so many years that it is really hard for me to adapt to the fiskars.
> 
> Plus, I always get the feeling that I'm gonna strike short & chop my toes off!
> 
> ...


----------



## 1947wdx (Nov 18, 2009)

kattcutter said:


> Now I'm drooling! Now we're getting more into the length that I would feel comfortable with. Sorry, old habits die hard. I've been using long handles for so many years that it is really hard for me to adapt to the fiskars.
> 
> Plus, I always get the feeling that I'm gonna strike short & chop my toes off!
> 
> ...





HOGBEAR said:


> I would love to try it, but my wife would kill me



It may not matter. Heartville tool has a "Contact us for availability" marker on the splitter, and I haven't found it anywhere else on line... (Lot's of folks talking about it, but nobody selling it... :rant

Their homepage:
http://www.helko.de/index_e.html


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 18, 2009)

They have the exclusive.


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 19, 2009)

I took some rat hole money I had hid and ordered the Stilh Splitting axe and the maul. Just want to try it maybe a mistake but it aint the first nor will it be the last. They are not going to have the Helko until end of december.


----------



## kattcutter (Nov 20, 2009)

HOGBEAR said:


> I took some rat hole money I had hid and ordered the Stilh Splitting axe and the maul. Just want to try it maybe a mistake but it aint the first nor will it be the last. They are not going to have the Helko until end of december.



I had looked at the Stihl but I can't find a close up pic of it. Does it have the same type wedge head as the Fiskars or Helco?


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 20, 2009)

The best I can tell Its more wedged than the fiskers but less than the helko heavy splitter. Not sure but I think Gransfors makes them, or so I've been told.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 20, 2009)

kattcutter said:


> I had looked at the Stihl but I can't find a close up pic of it. Does it have the same type wedge head as the Fiskars or Helco?



NO, I don't think so....:biggrinbounce2:
http://www.usastihl.com/graphics/handtools/PA80_ax.jpg


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 20, 2009)

AKKAMAAN said:


> NO, I don't think so....:biggrinbounce2:
> http://www.usastihl.com/graphics/handtools/PA80_ax.jpg



No the maul looks nothing like it but the splitting axe is similar.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 20, 2009)

HOGBEAR said:


> No the maul looks nothing like it but the splitting axe is similar.



This is the only Stihl maul I have seen.....hmmmm....can you find a link with a picture to post??


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 20, 2009)

View attachment 115336
Here is the splitting axe. Hope this works not really great with computers


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok it worked,that is the axe not the maul.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 20, 2009)

HOGBEAR said:


> Ok it worked,that is the axe not the maul.



niether one of these 2 Stihl tools can compare to FSS, helko or tomahawk, they are just "regular" mauls or axes.....the maul is pretty similar to the Gränsfors maul. I think Gränsfors make the Stihl maul....
The differens between these two "Gränsfors make" and and "Stanley" is finish and sharpness, and maybe some differens in profile....


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 20, 2009)

Didn't't say they were the same I was asked to make a comparison which I did. But it does have characteristics of both the FSS and the smaller helko, but I'll know later today when I pick them up.


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 20, 2009)

Just went and picked the axe and the maul up cant wait to put them to use will let yall know if its a go,but the FSS is a hard act to follow for sure.


----------



## Lugnutz (Nov 20, 2009)

a cheap maul from the local hardware store 2 kids that think getting outta bed is hard work and a 6 pack..cheap labor, cheap entertainment, and a good way to relax after unloading the truck


----------



## Nandy (Nov 23, 2009)

AKKAMAAN said:


> Any Ace Hardware store in US.......



I finally went to Ace. They dont carry it but I can order it online and will deliver for free to the local store. The bad is they want $52.00 for it. Bailey's has it at $39.00. Looked at the Do It Best chain hardware store but could not find it online. I have to order a few things for the saw from Bailey's so might as well get it from them.


----------



## Nandy (Nov 23, 2009)

John D said:


> My Do it best hardware store got mine in in 3 days,No shipping charges and cheaper than Baileys.....



What is the part number (sku) on Do It Best? I could not find the FISKARS SUPER SPLITTING AXE (MAUL) 28" #7854. The only Fiskars splitting axe I see is a 2.5 lbs one.

Thanks!


----------



## r8ingbull (Nov 23, 2009)

Nandy said:


> I finally went to Ace. They dont carry it but I can order it online and will deliver for free to the local store. The bad is they want $52.00 for it. Bailey's has it at $39.00. Looked at the Do It Best chain hardware store but could not find it online. I have to order a few things for the saw from Bailey's so might as well get it from them.



The Ace Hardware website is full list price. Most ACE stores will have a lower price for the item. They should be able to special order it for you at around $45.


----------



## Nandy (Nov 23, 2009)

r8ingbull said:


> The Ace Hardware website is full list price. Most ACE stores will have a lower price for the item. They should be able to special order it for you at around $45.



They direct me to the website. They had no idea what a fiskars is and had a good laugh when I told them about the splitiing axe, 4 lbs and short handle. They said there was no way that thing would work... so on, so on.... Y'all know....
Will try a different store, they were not really in the mood to help...


----------



## John D (Nov 23, 2009)

Just bought my 2nd Fiskar at do it best,here in town,i got the chopping axe for my brother for Christmas,for about $35.00 out the door....


----------



## Nandy (Nov 23, 2009)

John D said:


> Just bought my 2nd Fiskar at do it best,here in town,i got the chopping axe for my brother for Christmas,for about $35.00 out the door....



Is it the FISKARS SUPER SPLITTING AXE (MAUL) 28" #7854? That is the one they are mostly recommending but I was not able to see it online. 
Thanks!


----------



## John D (Nov 23, 2009)

Nandy said:


> Is it the FISKARS SUPER SPLITTING AXE (MAUL) 28" #7854? That is the one they are mostly recommending but I was not able to see it online.
> Thanks!



No,do it best couldnt get that one,I got the chopping axe,and splitting axe.I got the #7854 from amazon.com. To be honest I like the smaller axe and chopping axe better than the maul#7854. I have been able to split 20" rounds 33" long with the smaller axes,and the maul doesnt seem to do a better job,its just harder to swing....I only got the maul because all i split is big stuff,and i wanted the excersize splitting them.


----------



## kattcutter (Nov 24, 2009)

Nandy,

It is the Fiskars 7854 that we are all talking about. It isn't a maul, but a splitting axe. I got mine new off of ebay. The seller has more available, it is the best price I have found so far. My local Ace stores don't carry anything but cheap China junk...


Link to the ebay auction. - Only four available, better hurry! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 24, 2009)

The FSS with 4+ lb head does the better job than the lighter version.


----------



## John D (Nov 24, 2009)

HOGBEAR said:


> The FSS with 4+ lb head does the better job than the lighter version.



Ive got 3 of them, I do not agree with you.Sorry,IMO,you can buy any of the Fiskars with the 28" handle,all work so close you cannot tell a difference,in fact I find the lighter ones just as effective in big rounds.Im not small ,I have a 54" chest 260lbs,and I can bench press well over 300lbs,I can swing anything,the lighter weight fiskars work just as well for me.


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 24, 2009)

John D said:


> Ive got 3 of them, I do not agree with you.Sorry,IMO,you can buy any of the Fiskars with the 28" handle,all work so close you cannot tell a difference,in fact I find the lighter ones just as effective in big rounds.Im not small ,I have a 54" chest 260lbs,and I can bench press well over 300lbs,I can swing anything,the lighter weight fiskars work just as well for me.



I should have added to me. Didnt mean anything by it,guess I just like the head shape better andthe 4lb head is more my speed. Im good size too just maybe not as big as you.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 24, 2009)

kattcutter said:


> Nandy,
> 
> It is the Fiskars 7854 that we are all talking about. It isn't a maul, but a splitting axe. I got mine new off of ebay. The seller has more available, it is the best price I have found so far. My local Ace stores don't carry anything but cheap China junk...
> 
> ...



43.45$ (34.50$+8.95$ shipping) is a great deal!!!!


----------



## Nandy (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laser (Nov 30, 2009)

I got a Fiskars splitting axe today at Sears. It's great on 18 inches or smaller rounds, but the big stuff I have, it still struggles. It's not the super splitter. I can special order it from Sears, and their return policy is 90 days. 

I'm only 5'7", 140lbs, and I have rheumatoid arthritis. I've gotten about 5 cords of wood free from Craigslist. The problem I have is the last batch is 29 rounds 32~36 inches in diameter, cut to 17~22 inch lengths. And I don't have a vertical log splitter, or a dolly to get them out, and the backyard only has an alley access, so I can't get a trailer or winch to them.

I was hoping the super splitter would let me crack them into quarters to get them out of there. I'm near Dulles, Va, and none of the Aceshardware had them, and TW Perry had a 12lb maul, but if you scratched it, you couldn't return it...so no testing.

The toy shovel in this photo is about 3 ft, give or take a few inches.


Given that I'm a smaller guy, and I can't kill myself with an 8 pounder, do you think I should return the splitting axe and get a super splitter? Would it make a difference on these huge rounds? 

If anyone lives near Leesburg, Sterling, Reston, and has one, I'd love to try it out.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Nov 30, 2009)

laser said:


> I got a Fiskars splitting axe today at Sears. It's great on 18 inches or smaller rounds, but the big stuff I have, it still struggles. It's not the super splitter. I can special order it from Sears, and their return policy is 90 days.
> 
> I'm only 5'7", 140lbs, and I have rheumatoid arthritis. I've gotten about 5 cords of wood free from Craigslist. The problem I have is the last batch is 29 rounds 32~36 inches in diameter, cut to 17~22 inch lengths. And I don't have a vertical log splitter, or a dolly to get them out, and the backyard only has an alley access, so I can't get a trailer or winch to them.
> 
> ...



I have a hard time to tell if the Fiskars Super Splitter, FSS, will make it on your rounds....it depend so much on grain, nuts etc. But I am sure the difference is significant between FSS and the smaller splitting axes....
I use the FSS AND a the smaller one. I use the smaller one to pound the FFS if it donät make it....which is very rare on my Douglas Fir rounds, which are pretty easy split when they are green.......

I do not think anyone should start with buying anything else than the FSS, because it allways comes back to this question "should I buy the FSS??"

Another thing with big rounds, they split much easier from one side, once they are cracked.....

Also, the bigger round, the more important it is to hit far out at the "bark-line".....

Use a wedge to make first crack if needed.....


----------



## ECRUPPRECHT (Dec 1, 2009)

Ive heard a few good things about the smart splitter. they sell it at baileys for 105 bucks but i have also heard i does much better on the smaller stuff as in 12" and under


----------



## southbound (Dec 1, 2009)

Again I have the FSS and I really prefer the helko Vario 2300G Heavy Splitting Axe..It is a much better design....


----------



## wampum (Dec 1, 2009)

The old Chopper1 axe was a great tool. You had a learning curve,but once you got the hang of it it was a great tool. It would split any size dia. log that had straight grain. On larger rounds you just started on the edges and worked your way in. I wound chop the easy parts of gnarled rounds and use a monster maul or wedge for the hardest. The really hard ones got sawed so far and then split. Now I just use my hydraulic splitter,very seldom using a maul. I still have 2 choppers. When I sold saws we would go to the fairs and carve items to show how the saws performed,we then sold these items. I also would demo the Chopper sold hundreds like that back in the 70's and 80's. One nice thing about the Chopper is you could hardly ever stick them,and when you did it was shallow and easy to get out.


----------



## kattcutter (Dec 1, 2009)

> I got a Fiskars splitting axe today at Sears. It's great on 18 inches or smaller rounds, but the big stuff I have, it still struggles. It's not the super splitter. I can special order it from Sears, and their return policy is 90 days.
> 
> I'm only 5'7", 140lbs, and I have rheumatoid arthritis. I've gotten about 5 cords of wood free from Craigslist. The problem I have is the last batch is 29 rounds 32~36 inches in diameter, cut to 17~22 inch lengths. And I don't have a vertical log splitter, or a dolly to get them out, and the backyard only has an alley access, so I can't get a trailer or winch to them.
> 
> I was hoping the super splitter would let me crack them into quarters to get them out of there. I'm near Dulles, Va, and none of the Aceshardware had them, and TW Perry had a 12lb maul, but if you scratched it, you couldn't return it...so no testing.



laser - 

Try splitting off small chunks from the edges of the rounds first. Work around the "round" in a circle, taking off slivers until you get it small enough that you feel you can split across the center.

That should be easier on your elbows, etc., since not as much force will be required to slice off the slivers from the edge of the round. Kinda like in this video -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCJADv2shNE


----------



## kattcutter (Dec 1, 2009)

I just came across this interesting design on a homemade axe -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDvzcOEGvAQ&feature=fvw


----------



## HOGBEAR (Dec 21, 2009)

So far the best I have found is the FSS and the Helko Tomahawk 1600 Scandinavian Axe. Works on anything so far. Just got done with some 28in. + rounds of poplar not a problem.


----------

